# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Σύστημα ανατολής δύσης

## tsopi

Γεια σε όλους. Παιδιά έπεσε στα χέρια μου αυτό το μηχάνημα. Ξέρει κάποιος την ρηθμηση του?

----------


## tsopi



----------


## johnrider

στις ρυθμίσεις του βίντεο μπορείς να βάλεις μετάφραση στα ελληνικά.

----------


## mitsman

Εχω το ιδιο αλλα δεν τα ξερω και πολυ καλα!
που έχεις κολλήσει?

----------


## tsopi

Δεν έχω κολλήσει απλά......... δεν ξέρω απο που να αρχίσω!!!!!!!!! Ούτε πως θα φτιάξω ανατολή δύση αλλά ούτε τη λάμπες θα βάλω ούτε τίποτα γενικά απο εσωτερική εκτροφή.......ασε έχω πελαγώσει.....ουφφφφφφ

----------


## mitsman

Μην τρελαινεσαι...... το πρωτο που πρεπει να παρεις ειναι *ενας ανταπτορας* γιατι νομιζω στο βγαζει με το Ιταλικο φισ βαζεις τον ανταπτορα λοιπον και βαζεις στην πριζα το μηχανημα ωστε να μπορεις να το ρυθμισεις.....
*Μια λαμπα πυρακτώσεως* η οποια θα κανει την ανατολη και την δυση καθως και το φεγγαρι.
*Λάμπες φθοριου* οι οποιες θα κανουν την διαρκεια της ημερας!
*καλωδιο* για την λαμπα φθοριου και την πυρακτωσεως που θα φθανει απο εκει που θα τις τοποθετησεις μεχρι το μηχανημα και θα τελειωνει σε απλο φισ (σουκο λεγεται αν δεν κανω λαθος!)
εκει που λεει aux κανονικα μπαινει ενας ιονιστης... αλλα αυτο ΑΝ θες! εγω δεν εχω βαλει για παραδειγμα!

Πες μου.... αλλη απορια!

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη εχεις γινει εξπερ με ολα τα θεματα βλεπω ,εχεις αποκτησει  πυρα  ::

----------


## mitsman

Πανο το συγκεκριμένο μηχανημα το εφερα απο την Ιταλια και ημουν ετοιμος να το δωσω γιατι δεν ηξερα πως δουλευει.....
Για καλη μου τυχη ειχε ο Γιαννης απο την Χαλκιδα το ιδιο και με βοηθησε και το εφτιαξα!

Οταν κατι το γνωριζω και μπορω να προσφέρω σε καποιον κατι το κανω παντα με μεγαλη μου χαρα!

----------


## jk21

> Οταν κατι το γνωριζω και μπορω να προσφέρω σε καποιον κατι το κανω παντα με μεγαλη μου χαρα!


like !!!

----------


## tsopi

Αυτή ειναι η κατασκευή μου. Και σκέφτομαι να βάλω της λάμπες ακριβός απο επάνω απο τα κλουβιά μου.
http://s7.postimg.org/x6ykaxfyz/image.jpg

----------


## tsopi

Έχει  μήκος  3.60cm και έλεγα για λάμπες uva UVB..... Τώρα όσο αφορά την ανατολή αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ειναι η σωστή θέση των λαμπτήρων.....δηλαδή βάζω μια στην αρχή για ανατολή και μια στο τέλος για δύση?

----------


## mitsman

οι λαμπες φθοριου που θα εκπεμπουν uva και uvb θα αναβουν κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας οπως σου ειπα και δεν θα κανουν ανατολη και δυση!
Η πυρακτώσεως θα αναβει το πρωι η οποια θα ντιμαρεται και θα κανει την ανατολη και την δυση αντιστροφα και αντιστοιχα!

----------


## tsopi

Παιδιά επιτέλους τελείωσα...... Σας παρουσιάζω τον καινούριο εσωτερικό μου Εκτροφειο κανα δυο πραγματάκια μένουν και είμαι έτοιμος! Ακούω γνώμες!

----------


## Gardelius

Άφωνος έμεινα με τις φωτό !!!!!! 

Πάρα πολύ ωραίος χώρος, τακτοποιημένα, καθαρά όλα. 

Για το θέμα με τον φωτισμό δεν ξέρω αν το "έλυσες" ( δεν έχω εμπειρία στο θέμα...) ελπίζω όμως να το κατάφερες. 

Τι πουλάκια θα εκτρέφεις ;

----------


## jk21

Η τελευταια φωτο δειχνει εναν καλα φωτιζομενο χωρο .Οι αλλες δεν θα το λεγα 

το θεμα ειναι οτι η απεικονιση με φωτογραφικη μηχανη ,συχνα παραποιει την πραγματικοτητα .... αυτη που ειναι πιο κοντα; στις πρωτες δυο φωτο ή την τελευταια;

----------


## gpapjohn

εγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, δεν είναι πολύ κοντά οι λάμπες στα πουλιά;

τι φωτεινότητα έχουν, το τρεμόπεγμα δεν τα ενοχλεί, έχεις ηλεκτρονικό ballast;

----------


## tsopi

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Τα πουλιά που θα φιλοξενήσω ειναι κικκινα γερμανικά-κόκκινα μοζαικ-αχατες-οπαλ-τιμπραντο και καρδερινες μπαλκανικα 4ης γενιάς. Δημήτρη η πιο σωστή φωτογραφεία ειναι η τελευταία αν και περιμένω ακόμα 4 φωτιστικά. Γιώργο τα φωτιστικά που χρησιμοποιώ ειναι σκαφάκια με ηλεκτρονικό μπαλαστ με λαμπες arcadia.

----------


## mitsman

Θυμησε μου το ονομα σου γιατι γερναω και ξεχνω....Νικος???
Ημασταν στο σεμηναριο του Γιαννη διπλα διπλα!

Εγω προσωπικα χωρις να ξερω αν αυτο ειναι το σωστο τα φωτα θα τα εβαζα στο ταβανι να φωτιζεται γενικα ο χωρος καλα και λιγες μπες καθετα οπως εσυ τις εχεις τοποθετησει για να μην διμιουργουνται σκιες! τα κλουβια που εχεις ειναι ανοιχτου τυπου και δεν θα εχεις μεγαλο προβλημ!

Ο χωρος σου ειναι απιστευτος!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## tsopi

Με λένε Αλέξανδρο.... Δημήτρη ναι μαζί καθόμασταν στο σεμινάριο του Γιάννη. Έχω και απο πάνω φωτιστικά απλά περιμένω τις λαμπες! Όταν τελειώσω θα έχω 8 φωτιστικά με 16 λαμπες 1.50cm Acadia περιμετρικά και 2 φωτιστικά με 8 λαμπες 0,30cm στην οροφή Philips master TL-D 90 Graphica. Το πρόβλημα ειναι ότι έχω την ίδια άποψη με τον Γιάννη για το ότι οι καρδερινες ειναι για εξωτερικό χορό και όχι για εσωτερικό!!! Αλλα τι να γίνει πρέπει να το δοκιμάσουμε και αυτό... Για τα καναρια πάντος ειναι Τέλεια!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Αλέξανδρε πράγματι το εκτροφείο σου είναι πολύ φροντισμένο και μπράβο σου!

Έχω κι εγώ κλειστή εκτροφή έχοντας επίσης εγκατεστημένο σύστημα Ανατολής - Δύσης,

βέβαια ο δικός μου χώρος διαθέτει μεγάλο παράθυρο κι έτσι έχει μεικτό φωτισμό,

προσωπικά δεν είμαι καθόλου πεπεισμένος ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πραγματικό όφελος απ τους λαμπτήρες εκπομπής UV, (τέτοιους διαθέτω κι εγώ)

ίσως σε έναν εντελώς κλειστό χώρο, και κάτω από αυστηρές προϋποθέσεις να υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος,

Αλέξανδρε το αν είναι τέλειες για τα καναρίνια ή όχι, αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε, εγώ πάντως όποτε βγάζω τα πουλιά μου στον Ήλιο, καταλαβαίνω πόσο τον στερούνται, 

και λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ (προς το παρόν) να έχω εξωτερική εκτροφή.

Όπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## GiannisKon

Εντάξει τώρα εγώ τι να πω!Πραγματικά σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια για το πόσο προσεγμένο το έχεις και για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## tsopi

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά. Γιάννη εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι η εξωτερική εκτροφη δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα το κάνω χρόνια τώρα και συμφωνώ μαζί σου.  Το βλέπω..... κάποια πουλιά να πλησιάζουν στις λαμπες και πιστεύω ότι αυτό το αποδεικνύει. Ο ήλιος ειναι υγεία για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους,!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε η γνωμη η δικη μου ειναι οτι η εσωτερικη εκτροφη δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με την εξωτερικη! εχει μακραν πολλα περισσοτερα πλεονεκτηματα!
Εχεις υπεραρκετο φωτισμο ετσι που μου τα περιγραφεις! ευχομαι ολα να πανε τελεια!

----------


## tsopi

Καλά θα πάνε τα πουλάκια απλά με χαλάει που πρέπει να <<φορτώσω>> τα πουλιά με D3. Θα δούμε........

----------


## jk21

Μην φορτωσεις σε καμμια περιπτωση τα πουλια ,περισσοτερη d3 απο οση εχει ενα προγραμμα πολυβιταμινουχουν πριν την αναπαραγωγη και παροχη πολυβιταμινης μια φορα την εβδομαδα για ηρεμες περιοδους 

κανεις και μια αυγοτροφη που να εχει γαλα στη συνταγη και εισαι μια χαρα 

ειδικα αν υπαρχει ballast ,για να μην εχουν θεμα με την οραση τους τα πουλακια και αν θα  βαλεις και αλλες λαμπες ,δεν  νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα .Μονη επιφυλαξη οι καρδερινες που εχουν ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια στον ηλιο ,αλλα και σε εσωτερικες εκτροφες ,υπαρχουν επιτυχιες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

φωτακια led καλυτερα και οικονομικοτερα απο τις λαμπες φθοριου.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αυτο σηκωνει συζητηση .... ειναι σχετικο .Καλος φωτισμος οπως λες , αλλα χωρις uv ακτινες για τον μεταβολισμο της d3 απο οτι γνωριζω

----------


## gpapjohn

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ λάμπες "πλήρους φάσματος", αν και αυτή την εποχή έχω την εκτροφή σε εξωτερικό χώρο,

δεν είμαι καθόλου πεισμένος ότι προσφέρουν κάτι ειδικά στην περίπτωση που δεν έχει γίνει μελέτη χώρου,

υπ αυτήν την έννοια γιατί όχι και led, βέβαια αν θέλουμε πραγματική υγεία για τα πουλιά μας η λύση είναι μία, ήλιος ...με μέτρο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Κωστα αυτο σηκωνει συζητηση .... ειναι σχετικο .Καλος φωτισμος οπως λες , αλλα χωρις uv ακτινες για τον μεταβολισμο της d3 απο οτι γνωριζω


5500/6000 kelvin που ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα δεν εχουν ακτινες UV?

----------


## legendguards

Οι λαμπες της αρκαδια για να παιρνει το πουλι τις ακτινες UVA και UVB πρεπει να ειναι σε αποσταση 40 cm απο τα πουλι , αλλιως δεν υπαρχει καμια ωφελεια απο αυτες τις λαμπες, επισης Οι λάμπες φωτισμού που θα επιλέξεις μπορεί να είναι οποιασδήποτε μάρκας αλλά πρέπει να φροντίσεις να έχουν ψυχρό φως 5*.500-6.500οΚ και χρωματική απόδοση C.R.I μεγαλύτερη από 90.*

----------


## jk21

οχι   ΚΩΣΤΑ 

αυτο ειναι θερμοκρασια χρωματος που αντιστοιχει σε ορατο φως .Το λευκο ψυχρο που λεμε .Επειδη βγαζουν την ιδια αποχρωση και οι λαμπες uv ηλιακου φωτος ,δεν παει να πει οτι εκεινες βγαζουν μονο αυτο .Βγαζουν και χαμηλοτερου μηκους ακτινοβολιες ,κατω και απο το κατωτερο ορατο σημειο του ιωδους φωτος απο τον ανθρωπο ,που και αυτο ειναι καμμια 25000 με 30000 kelvin .Απλα δεν τις βλεπουμε .Εμεις νομιζουμε οτι επειδη οι λαμπες uv βγαζουν σε αυτο που βλεπουμε παρομοιο φως ,οτι εκπεμπουν και το ιδιο ... Οχι  ... 


δες εδω 




Απο κει και περα να μην παρεξηγηθω ... τα led βγαζουν μια χαρα φως για το ματι των πουλιων χωρις τρεμοπαιγμα που αν δεν εχουν ballast οι μεχρι τωρα γνωστες ως uv , ηταν σημαντικο μειονεκτημα σαν κατασκευη και κρινοταν πληρως απαραιτητο 

ομως αλλο βλεπω καλα και αλλο μεταβολιζω την βιτ d3 . Αυτο τα led που χρησιμοποιουνται δεν το πετυχαινουν 

θα μπορουσαν ισως καποια αλλα που χρησιμοποιουνται σε φακους ελεγχου χαρτονομισματων ,αλλα εκεινα θα κουραζαν τα ματια των πουλιων .Εκπεμπουν ιωδες χρωμα αλλα και υπεριωδες το οποιο δεν βλεπουμε 

Aλλα και αυτα μονο uv A και οχι uv B

----------


## jk21



----------


## legendguards

Το προγραμμα που εχω κανει για αυξηση των ημερησιων ωρων φωτισμου με εξομειωτη ανατολης δυσης με χρονο *dimming 45 λεπτα* , Μπορει να χρησημοποιηθει για καναρινια και καρδερινες . Ισχυει μονο για την Κυπρο , πιθανον να χρειαζεται καποιες αλλαγες στην ωρα που αναβουν για την Ελλαδα


*DATE*
*ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ*
*ΔΥΣΗ*
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ*
*DATE*
*ΑΝΑΜΜΑ*
*ΣΒΗΣΙΜΟ*
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ*

*                                              Αυξηση ωρων ημερισιου φωτισμου*






0625
+30


22/11/2017
0628
1638

22/11/2017
0600
1600
11,16

23/11/2017



23/11/2017

1604


24/11/2017



24/11/2017

1608


25/11/2017



25/11/2017

1612


26/11/2017



26/11/2017

1616


27/11/2017



27/11/2017

1620


28/11/2017



28/11/2017

1624


29/11/2017



29/11/2017

1628


30/11/2017



30/11/2017

1632


1/12/2017
0637
1635

1/12/2017

1636


2/12/2017



2/12/2017

1640


3/12/2017



3/12/2017

1644


4/12/2017



4/12/2017

1648


5/12/2017
0641
1635

5/12/2017

1652


6/12/2017



6/12/2017

1656


7/12/2017



7/12/2017
0600
1700


8/12/2017



8/12/2017

1704


9/12/2017



9/12/2017

1708


10/12/2017



10/12/2017

1712


11/12/2017
0645
1635

11/12/2017

1716


12/12/2017



12/12/2017

1720


13/12/2017



13/12/2017

1724


14/12/2017



14/12/2017

1728


15/12/2017



15/12/2017

1732


16/12/2017



16/12/2017

1736


17/12/2017
0649
1637

17/12/2017

1740


18/12/2017



18/12/2017

1744


19/12/2017



19/12/2017

1748


20/12/2017



20/12/2017

1752


21/12/2017



21/12/2017

1756


22/12/2017



22/12/2017
0600
1800
12,08

23/12/2017



23/12/2017

1804


24/12/2017
0652
1640

24/12/2017

1808


25/12/2017



25/12/2017

1812


26/12/2017



26/12/2017

1816


27/12/2017



27/12/2017

1820


28/12/2017



28/12/2017

1824


29/12/2017



29/12/2017

1828


30/12/2017



30/12/2017

1832


31/12/2017



31/12/2017

1836


01/01/2018
0655
1645

01/01/2018

1840


02/01/2018



02/01/2018

1844


03/01/2018



03/01/2018

1848


04/01/2018



04/01/2018

1852


05/01/2018



05/01/2018

1856


06/01/2018



06/01/2018
0600
1900
13,08

07/01/2018
0655
1649

06/01/2018

1904


08/01/2018



08/01/2018

1908


09/01/2018



09/01/2018

1912


10/01/2018



10/01/2018

1916


11/01/2018



11/01/2018

1920


12/01/2018



12/01/2018

1924


13/01/2018



13/01/2018

1928


14/01/2018
0654
1656

14/01/2018
0600
1932


15/01/2018



15/01/2018

1936


16/01/2018



16/01/2018

1940


17/01/2018



17/01/2018

1944


18/01/2018



18/01/2018

1948


19/01/2018



19/01/2018

1952


20/01/2018



20/01/2018

1956


21/01/2018



21/01/2018

2000
14,08

22/01/2018



22/01/2018

2004


23/01/2018



23/01/2018

2008


24/01/2018



24/01/2018

2012


25/01/2018
0650
1706

25/01/2018
0600
2016


26/01/2018
0649
1707

26/01/2018

2020


27/01/2018



27/01/2018

2024


28/01/2018
0648
1710

28/01/2018

2028


29/01/2018



29/01/2018

2030
14 , 35λ

*                                              Μειωση ωρων ημερησιου φωτισμου*

01/3/2018
0615
1742

01/03/2018
0535
2030


10/3/2018
0603
1749

10/03/2018
0525
2030


20/3/2018
0549
1758

20/03/2018
0505
2015


26/3/2018
0641
1803

26/03/2018
0555
2010


31/3/2018
0636
1907

31/03/2018
0550
2000


07/4/2018
0624
1912

7/04/2018
0545
2004


15/4/2018
0613
1919

15/4/2018
0535
2007


22/4/2018
0605
1924

22/4/2018
0525
2010


30/4/2018
0557
1931

30/4/2018
0515
2013


15/5/2018
0543
1943

15/5/2018
0500
2016


31/5/2018
0534
1955

31/5/2018
0455
2019


15/6/2018
0531
2002

15/5/2018
0450
2022

----------


## kostas karderines

Αντωνη εσυ το εφτιαξες το προγραμμα?αν καταλαβα καλα απο 6-1 μεχρι 21-1 αυξανει η μερα 1 ωρα στο συνολο.αν ναι,μηπως αυξανεται πολυ αποτομα μεσα σε 15 μερες?

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα μπορεις να αυξανεις τον φωτισμο καθημερινα απο 3 μεχρι 5 λεπτα ημερησιως , απο 6/1 μεχρι 21/1 ειναι 16 μερες με αυξηση 4 λεπτα την ημερα

----------


## legendguards

Προγραμμα φωτισμου καρδερινων και καναρινιων 2018 , εφαρμογη για Κυπρο  , με χρονο ντιμαρισματος 45 λεπτα


*DATE*
*ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ*
*ΔΥΣΗ*
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ*
*DATE*
*ΑΝΑΜΜΑ*
*ΣΒΗΣΙΜΟ*
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ*

*Αυξηση ωρων ημερισιου φωτισμου*






+20
+30


1/12/2017
0637
1635

1/12/2017
0555
1600


2/12/2017



2/12/2017
0556
1603


3/12/2017



3/12/2017
0557
1606


4/12/2017



4/12/2017

1609


5/12/2017
0641
1635

5/12/2017
0559
1612


6/12/2017



6/12/2017

1615


7/12/2017



7/12/2017
0600
1618


8/12/2017



8/12/2017

1621


9/12/2017



9/12/2017

1624


10/12/2017



10/12/2017

1627


11/12/2017
0645
1635

11/12/2017
0600
1630


12/12/2017



12/12/2017

1633


13/12/2017



13/12/2017

1636


14/12/2017



14/12/2017

1639


15/12/2017



15/12/2017

1642


16/12/2017



16/12/2017

1645


17/12/2017
0649
1637

17/12/2017
0600
1648


18/12/2017



18/12/2017

1651


19/12/2017



19/12/2017

1654


20/12/2017



20/12/2017

1657


21/12/2017



21/12/2017

1700


22/12/2017



22/12/2017
0600
1703


23/12/2017



23/12/2017

1706


24/12/2017
0652
1640

24/12/2017

1709


25/12/2017



25/12/2017

1712


26/12/2017



26/12/2017

1715


27/12/2017



27/12/2017

1718


28/12/2017



28/12/2017

1721


29/12/2017



29/12/2017

1724


30/12/2017



30/12/2017

1727


31/12/2017



31/12/2017

1730


01/01/2018
0655
1645

01/01/2018
0600
1733


02/01/2018



02/01/2018

1736


03/01/2018



03/01/2018

1739


04/01/2018



04/01/2018

1742


05/01/2018



05/01/2018

1745


06/01/2018



06/01/2018
0600
1748


07/01/2018
0655
1649

06/01/2018

1751


08/01/2018



08/01/2018

1754


09/01/2018



09/01/2018

1757


10/01/2018



10/01/2018

1800


11/01/2018



11/01/2018

1803


12/01/2018



12/01/2018

1806


13/01/2018



13/01/2018

1809


14/01/2018
0654
1656

14/01/2018
0600
1812


15/01/2018



15/01/2018

1815


16/01/2018



16/01/2018

1818


17/01/2018



17/01/2018

1821


18/01/2018



18/01/2018

1824


19/01/2018



19/01/2018

1827


20/01/2018



20/01/2018
0600
1830


21/01/2018



21/01/2018

1833


22/01/2018



22/01/2018

1836


23/01/2018



23/01/2018

1839


24/01/2018



24/01/2018

1842


25/01/2018
0650
1706

25/01/2018
0600
1845


26/01/2018
0649
1707

26/01/2018

1848


27/01/2018



27/01/2018

1851


28/01/2018
0648
1710

28/01/2018

1854


29/01/2018



29/01/2018

1857


30/01/2018



30/01/2018

1900


31/01/2018



31/01/2018
0600
1903


01/02/2018



01/02/2018

1906


*Μειωση ωρας fade in*

02/02/2018



02/02/2018
0559
1909


03/02/2018



03/02/2018

1912


04/02/2018



04/02/2018

1915


05/02/2018



05/02/2018
0558
1918


06/02/2018



06/02/2018
0557
1921


07/02/2018



07/02/2018
0556
1924


08/02/2018
0640
1721

08/02/2018
0555
1927


09/02/2018



09/02/2018
0557
1930


10/02/2018



10/02/2018
0556
1933


11/02/2018
0637


11/02/2018
0555
1934
13 , 44 λ

12/02/2018



12/02/2018
0553
1937


13/02/2018



13/02/2018
0551
1940


14/02/2018



14/02/2018
0550
1943


15/02/2018



15/02/2018
0548
1946


16/02/2018
0631


16/02/2018
0546
1949


17/02/2018
0629


17/02/2018
0543
1950
14,20λ

18/02/2018
0628


18/02/2018
0542
1953
14,24λ

19/02/2018
0627


19/02/2018
0541
1956
14,25λ

20/02/2018
0626


20/02/2018
0540
1958
14,28λ

21/02/2018
0625


21/02/2018
0539
2000
14,30λ

*Μειωση Ωρας fade out*

22/02/2018
0624


22/02/2018
0538
1959


23/02/2018
0623


23/02/2018
0537
1958


24/02/2018
0622


24/02/2018
0536
1957


25/02/2018
0621


25/02/2018
0535
1956


26/02/2018
0620


26/02/2018
0534
1955


27/02/2018
0619


27/02/2018
0533
1953


28/02/2018
0618


28/02/2018
0532
1952


01/03/2018
0617
1742

01/03/2018
0531
1951


03/03/2018
0614


03/03/2018
0528
1948


06/03/2018
0611


06/03/2018
0525
1945


10/03/2018
0605
1749

10/03/2018
0519
1939


13/03/2018
0601


13/03/2018
0515
1935


16/03/2018
0557


16/03/2018
0511
1931


20/03/2018
0551
1758

20/03/2018
0505
1925


23/03/2018
0547


23/03/2018
0501
1921


26/03/2018
0643ΑΩ
1803

26/03/2018
0557ΑΩ
2017


31/03/2018
0636
1907

31/03/2018
0550
2010


03/04/2018
0632
1909

03/04/2018
0546
2006


06/04/2018
0627
1912

06/04/2018
0541
2001


09/04/2018
0623


09/04/2018
0539
1959


12/04/2018
0619
1919

12/04/2018
0535
1955


15/04/2018
0615


15/04/2018
0531
1951


18/04/2018
0611
1921

18/04/2018
0527
1947


21/04/2018
0608
1924

21/04/2018
0524
1944


24/04/2018
0604


24/04/2018
0520
1940


27/04/2018
0601


27/04/2018
0517
1937


30/04/2018
0557
1931

30/04/2018
0513
1933


03/05/2018
0553


03/05/2018
0509
1929


06/05/2018
0549


06/05/2018
0505
1925


09/05/2018
0545


09/05/2018
0501
1921


12/05/2018
0541


12/05/2018
0457
1917


15/05/2018
0537
1943

15/05/2018
0453
1913


18/05/2018
0533


18/05/2018
0449
1909


21/05/2018
0529


21/05/2018
0445
1905


24/05/2018
0526


24/05/2018
0441
1901


27/05/2018
0522


27/05/2018
0437
1857


31/05/2018
0518
1955

31/05/2018
0433
1853

----------


## oasis

υπαρχει κανενας πινακας που να λεει πως κυμαινεται ο φωτισμος καθολη την διαρκεια του ετους?  πχ.  δεκεμβριος ξεκιναμε απο 11¨15 και φτανουμε 11¨45, ο γεναρης ξεκινα 11¨45 και φτανει 12¨05 ωρες φωτισμου και παει λεγοντας

----------


## mikekat

Αυτο ψανχω κι εγω αλλα δεν βρηκα κανεναν να με φωτισει

----------


## mikekat

την υπολοιπη διαρκεια του ετους πως την ρυθμιζεις απο πλευρας φωτισμου και επι πλεον με το δικο σου προγραμμα ποτε αρχιζει η ενωση των πουλιων και ποτε τελειωνει?

----------


## legendguards

πινακας δεν υπαρχει αλλα υπαρχουν σελιδες που σου λενε καθε μερα την ωρα της ανατολησ και της δυσης για την καθε περιοχη




> υπαρχει κανενας πινακας που να λεει πως κυμαινεται ο φωτισμος καθολη την διαρκεια του ετους?  πχ.  δεκεμβριος ξεκιναμε απο 11¨15 και φτανουμε 11¨45, ο γεναρης ξεκινα 11¨45 και φτανει 12¨05 ωρες φωτισμου και παει λεγοντας

----------


## legendguards

Απο το τελος Μαη μεχρι τον πρωτη του Δεκεμβρη τα πουλια ακολοθουθουν τις κανονικες ωρες φωτισμου που υπαρχουν εξωτερικα , τα καναρια τα ενωνω οταν συμπληρωσω 12 ωρες φωτισμου και τις καρδερινες 13,5




> την υπολοιπη διαρκεια του ετους πως την ρυθμιζεις απο πλευρας φωτισμου και επι πλεον με το δικο σου προγραμμα ποτε αρχιζει η ενωση των πουλιων και ποτε τελειωνει?

----------


## Giorgos topazio

Καλησπέρα, 
Έχει Κάποιος φίλος τον προσομοιωτή Ανατολής δύσης pro2000 semi-auto? 
Θα ήθελα κάποιες οδηγίες

----------

